
Show HN: AnyChart – JavaScript charting library (SVG/VML); source code on GitHub - andreykh
https://github.com/AnyChart/AnyChart
======
andreykh
Also check out plugins for Angular, React, Meteor, Ember, jQuery, and NodeJS:
[http://www.anychart.com/plugins/](http://www.anychart.com/plugins/)

And what else is new in the 7.13.0 release:
[http://www.anychart.com/blog/2017/02/28/anychart-
javascript-...](http://www.anychart.com/blog/2017/02/28/anychart-javascript-
charting-libraries-7-13-0-released-source-code-opened/)

